# Spouse 5 point claim for australian pr



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have a query and appreciate if you have any idea pls. guide and make this forum valuable for each people who are strugling to chase OZ PR.

*Q.* :confused2: If a person (main application) want to apply for Onshore PR, and want to claim his/ her spouse point (5 point) then what we can do???? Does spouse have to give 
IELTS 6 each general + 
Qualification should match as per current SOL list + 
need to be have positive skill assessment in that field.

*Q.* Any easy way to claim spouse 5 point????? 

Any advice appreciated:clap2:

Thanks:ranger:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am not sure if IELTS of the spouse gives you extra points, only getting his/her skill assessed gives extra points. 

To prove your spouse's english is functional, all you need is get a letter from the college and school on their respective letterhead stating the medium of study was English and that all the subjects were taught in English. That worked for a few I know. 

Remember, assessment has nothing to do with ielts, when we got our assessment done, we had not even taken the ielts. we took the ielts in August whereas our assessment was done in May 2008.


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

*Hi!!*



anj1976 said:


> I am not sure if IELTS of the spouse gives you extra points, only getting his/her skill assessed gives extra points.
> 
> To prove your spouse's english is functional, all you need is get a letter from the college and school on their respective letterhead stating the medium of study was English and that all the subjects were taught in English. That worked for a few I know.
> 
> Remember, assessment has nothing to do with ielts, when we got our assessment done, we had not even taken the ielts. we took the ielts in August whereas our assessment was done in May 2008.


@: *anj1976*

*Hi dear anj1976 *you say that "when we got our assessment done, we had not even taken the ielts" my question is in which field you have done assessment because as per my knowdledge every field need assessment and require assessment.

We are india and my is having teaching qualification and 6 years exp but his assessment body need 7 each academic IELTS, my wife has has taken so many attepts but fail. ANY ADVICE......

She is having letter from school and uni's that his all teaching in english, actually your advice confuse + shock me .... Please through some light

Another thing doesn't it is also neccessary that spouse qualification is on the SOL list, if anyone's spouse qualification is not on SOL list they she / he can't do assessment because it can't fetch 5 point of spouse..... hope you understand...

Because my wife is how having 3+ exp in hospitality field but she doen't have any qualification and she go and take admission in any certificate 1 2 3 4 related to hospitality and then go for assessment because now she is having qualification + Aus experience + english proof school & uni letters = positive assessment = i can claim 5 point for our PR. PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE GUIDE MATES

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
GUIDE IF YOU HAVE ANY IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2:

THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSS:ranger:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am sorry but i cant get what you want to ask.. each skill requirement is different for assessment yes, my husband is an IT professional, he got his skill assessed much before we took the ielts.

why dont u speak to an agent?


----------



## skyIsTheLimit07 (May 29, 2014)

Regarding Claiming Spouse points, My wife got her skills assessment done for Software Tester (261314) and I got mine for Software Engineer (261313) She has got IELTs 7 band. 

I am concerned regarding this =
"Spouse nominated occupation should also be eligible for same visa subclass as the primary applicant."

261314 is on Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List only where as 261313
is on both Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List and
Skilled Occupation List

So can I claim spouse points for both 189 / 190 visas? What does "Same visa subclass" means here?


----------



## skyIsTheLimit07 (May 29, 2014)

*Same Visa Subclass for Claiming Spouse Points*

Regarding Claiming Spouse points, My wife got her skills assessment done for Software Tester (261314) and I got mine for Software Engineer (261313) She has got IELTs 7 band. 

I am concerned regarding this =
"Spouse nominated occupation should also be eligible for same visa subclass as the primary applicant."

261314 is on Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List only where as 261313
is on both Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List and
Skilled Occupation List

So can I claim spouse points for both 189 / 190 visas? What does "Same visa subclass" means here?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

skyIsTheLimit07 said:


> Regarding Claiming Spouse points, My wife got her skills assessment done for Software Tester (261314) and I got mine for Software Engineer (261313) She has got IELTs 7 band.
> 
> I am concerned regarding this =
> "Spouse nominated occupation should also be eligible for same visa subclass as the primary applicant."
> ...


If your wife's occupation is only on the CSOL, you cannot claim partner points for a 189 visa since you'd be applying based on a SOL occupation. You can claim partner points for a 190 visa since you'd be applying based on a CSOL occupation.


----------



## Jaskaran_bal (Nov 25, 2015)

How get Spouse points for application?
My wife has done BTECH(IT), she's working since 4 years as a System Analyst/System Engineer.
But the the minimum years required for this occupation list is 5 years. If I submit for her ACS assessment, Will i be eligible to get 5 points ? (Considering competant score in IELTS)


----------



## saket_11pant (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello, 

I need to knw about claiming 5 points of spouse. I have cleared pte band 7 and positive skilled assessment done through CPA. 
My partner has also cleared pte band 7 and skilled assessed positive from vetassess. 
Since we are not married so far can anyone tell how we should proceed to claim 5 spouse points. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Get married. This will be the easiest.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Jaskaran_bal said:


> How get Spouse points for application?
> My wife has done BTECH(IT), she's working since 4 years as a System Analyst/System Engineer.
> But the the minimum years required for this occupation list is 5 years. If I submit for her ACS assessment, Will i be eligible to get 5 points ? (Considering competant score in IELTS)


To claim partner points:
"The spouse or de facto partner of the applicant (the primary applicant ):
(a) is an applicant for the same subclass of visa as the primary applicant; and
(b) is not an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen; and
(c) was under 50 at the time the invitation to apply for the visa was issued to the primary applicant; and
(d) at the time of invitation to apply for the visa, nominated a skilled occupation, being an occupation specified by the Minister under paragraph 1.15I(1)(a) at that time; and
(e) at the time of invitation to apply for the visa, had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority for the nominated skilled occupation as having suitable skills for the occupation and the assessment was not for a Subclass 485 (Temporary Graduate) visa; and
(f) at the time of invitation to apply for the visa, had competent English"

Regarding her work experience, she simply needs enough to get a positive skills assessment.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

saket_11pant said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to knw about claiming 5 points of spouse. I have cleared pte band 7 and positive skilled assessment done through CPA.
> My partner has also cleared pte band 7 and skilled assessed positive from vetassess.
> Since we are not married so far can anyone tell how we should proceed to claim 5 spouse points.


She needs to meet the criteria of partner so either spouse or de facto.


----------



## saket_11pant (Aug 4, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> She needs to meet the criteria of partner so either spouse or de facto.


Hello maggie
Thanks for the help
Can u also please give some more insight on criteria for de facto
What all proofs we need to collate. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

mohitrahuja said:


> @: *anj1976*
> 
> *Hi dear anj1976 *you say that "when we got our assessment done, we had not even taken the ielts" my question is in which field you have done assessment because as per my knowdledge every field need assessment and require assessment.
> 
> ...




hi.. For partners skill your wife should have competent english for sure.. she requires 6 in each component.


----------



## Eri9 (Dec 1, 2016)

I wanted to know what exactly happens in skills assessment? Just verification of certificates or any exam is conducted by concerned authorities? thanks 🙏


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Ints not "spouse", its 5 points for "partner". Married or de-facto. Claim her as de-facto and show evidence to prove it


----------



## dipjyoti (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello,

My spouse is the primary applicant. I wanted to check if I am eligible to claim 5 points for myself. My profile is as under for your review:

- Completed Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science & Engineering) from Indian Institute of Technology in May 2004
- Worked for 5 years in Software Product Development (From June 2004 to May 2009)
- Did Post Graduate Diploma in Management (equivalent to MBA from Indian Institute of Management) in Finance & Information Technology from June 2009 - May 2011
- Working since June 2011 in Finance domain as an Investment Banker

In summary, in the last 10 years I have done 2 years MBA and worked for 6 years 2 months in Finance and the balance 1 year 10 months in IT.

Please let me know what options are available.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rahulsnehal (Mar 13, 2018)

I am applying under 189 and my wife is the primary applicant under 261313. I have got an electrical engineering degree in undergraduate and aeropace engineering in masters. Currently I am working in gas turbine design and services
I have following questions
1) I just need to assess my electrical degree. Can I not show my post graduation? 
2) need to submit a complete CV, I think. Will that be an issue if I show my masters degree and experience? 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## nishujain32 (Jul 16, 2018)

*Skill assessment for spouse to be done separately or along with my application??*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for skills assessment for 261313. I want to claim 5 points for my partner also. She is software engineer and worked on Networking part like L2/L3 protocols. 

Q1) what should be the anzsco code for her?
Q2) Do I need to apply separately for her skills assessment or along with my application itself(I have already submitted my application)?? 

Note: planning for 189. Please also guide me for "same occupation list'?? 

Thanks,
Aman


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Eri9 said:


> I wanted to know what exactly happens in skills assessment? Just verification of certificates or any exam is conducted by concerned authorities? thanks 🙏


No exam; yes, verification of education and employment.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello,

I want to claim 5 points for my wife.
she h 1.5 yrs of exp as an s/w engineer. Now if i do ACS assessment for her,ACS will deduct 2 yrs from total exp in that case her valid exp will be Zero. So can i still get 5 points for spouse with 0 yrs valid experience(as per ACS) ? 

Thanks


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

ajji311231 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to claim 5 points for my wife.
> she h 1.5 yrs of exp as an s/w engineer. Now if i do ACS assessment for her,ACS will deduct 2 yrs from total exp in that case her valid exp will be Zero. So can i still get 5 points for spouse with 0 yrs valid experience(as per ACS) ?
> ...


Experience doesn't matter for spouse points, only positive assessment is necessary. But I don't think with 2 years exp deduction is applicable to your wife as she has only 1.5 years exp, you may have to wait till she completes 2 years to get positive assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to claim 5 points for my wife.
> she h 1.5 yrs of exp as an s/w engineer. Now if i do ACS assessment for her,ACS will deduct 2 yrs from total exp in that case her valid exp will be Zero. So can i still get 5 points for spouse with 0 yrs valid experience(as per ACS) ?
> ...


She will have negative experience after deduction of 2 years so she will not be assessed positive 
She would need minimum 2 years experience 

As long as she can be assessed positive, no further experience is required to claim spouse points
Sadly that’s not happening in this case

Cheers


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

newbienz said:


> She will have negative experience after deduction of 2 years so she will not be assessed positive
> She would need minimum 2 years experience
> 
> As long as she can be assessed positive, no further experience is required to claim spouse points
> ...


I will have to wait for another few months in that case.
Thanks for sharing info.


----------

